# Tiger Shark in Matagorda Bay



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624196176364109824


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

How would a 9ft tiger shark get in the bay? I'm sure it is completely possible, just doesn't seem likely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

large bull sharks and Lemon sharks in all Texas bays, would not surprise me to see Tigers in there also.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

saltwater4life said:


> How would a 9ft tiger shark get in the bay? I'm sure it is completely possible, just doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He probably swam there? The state-record Bull Shark was caught in Aransas bay a few years back; not that big of a stretch.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll have to look for the picture I posted here about 4 years ago of a huge sheephead I found there. Probably a couple hundred yards from that spot marked. He had a 9" radius bite taken out of him right behind the gill plates. There are some big sharks in there occasionally.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I saw a monster shark a few weeks ago!! I was wading and my FIL was in the boat. Saw his dorsal fin and tail, not sure how long he was but it was definitely the biggest shark I've ever seen. FIL couldn't believe I kept wading with that big sob swimming around!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sharks*



saltwater4life said:


> How would a 9ft tiger shark get in the bay? I'm sure it is completely possible, just doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bay's are full of sharks, that is a an exceptionally big one but not uncommon. The POC jetties are short and that is the deepest bay on the Texas coast.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

gater said:


> The bay's are full of sharks, that is a an exceptionally big one but not uncommon. The POC jetties are short and that is the deepest bay on the Texas coast.


East Matty? Frankly, this surprised me. Anyone wanna do a night-wade there?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

just go in through mitchells cut and she is in the bay.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not surprised that a big shark is in any bay. They are there believe it or not.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Heres a picture of a red I caught. I am a little surprised that it was in East Matagorda, but there are no fences.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

I was just starting to learn Raymonds. Wow, i guess i'll stay IN the boat from now on.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

That's one bad dude go to the Ocearch web and look at her track she crossed 600 yards of dry land Twice keep your kids off the beach!
Yes there are sharks in the bays!
Never seen a shark with legs,I bet their GPS is a little off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Could it be that a 22' great white ate Madeline,............and she is the one pinging in E. Matty?????????

Inquiring minds have to know,................... LOL


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*She been around the block*

Her territory


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is the big sheepie I found in EMB a few years back.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

She has been in the are for a while now.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Daddio said:


> That's one bad dude go to the Ocearch web and look at her track she crossed 600 yards of dry land Twice keep your kids off the beach!
> Yes there are sharks in the bays!
> Never seen a shark with legs,I bet their GPS is a little off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the pings are most likely on a frequency of either a few hours or maybe once or twice a day im guessing. so it wont show a trail like on your GPS. thats why it shows the line crossing the bay. the ping before was in the gulf, then a ping in east matty. the software shows a direct line connecting the pings.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

saltwater4life said:


> How would a 9ft tiger shark get in the bay? I'm sure it is completely possible, just doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously?!:rotfl:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The only reason we don't see more of them is because of our generally off color water. They are there....and a Tiger in a bay is one impressive sight.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

txbred said:


> the pings are most likely on a frequency of either a few hours or maybe once or twice a day im guessing. so it wont show a trail like on your GPS. thats why it shows the line crossing the bay. the ping before was in the gulf, then a ping in east matty. the software shows a direct line connecting the pings.


I read something on there that it only pings when the dorsal fin that the tag is on surfaces for enough time to get a lock.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

gater said:


> The bay's are full of sharks, that is a an exceptionally big one but not uncommon. The POC jetties are short and that is the deepest bay on the Texas coast.


 Are you saying that E. Matty is the deepest bay on the Texas coast?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you saying that E. Matty is the deepest bay on the Texas coast?


depends on the meaning of the word "deep".


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

When I was a kid someone caught a 9ft Tiger in Galveston Bay in a gill net. My dad used to have a couple polaroid pictures taken of it. I will see if I can locate them and post it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txbred said:


> depends on the meaning of the word "deep".


 Gotcha...Not all hip on the latest terminology...So gater has deep connections to East Matagorda Bay and that is why it doesn't surprise him that a 9' tiger shark was in there...Carry On...hwell:


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> I read something on there that it only pings when the dorsal fin that the tag is on surfaces for enough time to get a lock.


That makes sense. It would be hard to track it underwater. So based on this, i conclude that this Madeline beotch did NOT take Old Gulf Cut. last few times i went through there it was only about 2 to 2.5 ft deep just inside the bay. There are a few new makers there too. If the pings are when the dorsal is out, id think her dorsal would have breached at the cut. She must have entered via Sargent. just my hypothesis.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Gotcha...Not all hip on the latest terminology...So gater has deep connections to East Matagorda Bay and that is why it doesn't surprise him that a 9' tiger shark was in there...Carry On...hwell:


pretty sure he meant POC. However, Galveston is prob deeper. in certain spots


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txbred said:


> pretty sure he meant POC. However, Galveston is prob deeper


Yup...Trinity for sure...So is Sabine :fish:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks like the latest ping (8/7) has her in W.Matty.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty cool. I havent seen a tiger in years.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*I sure hope*

you did not waste that meat that woulda been good for taco!


Haute Pursuit said:


> Here is the big sheepie I found in EMB a few years back.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

There are always big sharks is every bay. Social media just talks about what has been happening for thousands of years.

Nothing new here Folks, move along.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Daddio said:


> That's one bad dude go to the Ocearch web and look at her track she *crossed 600 yards of dry land Twice* keep your kids off the beach!
> Yes there are sharks in the bays!
> Never seen a shark with legs,I bet their GPS is a little off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess you haven't seen Sharknado...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Many years back took a flight down the coastline from Houston to Corpus Christi in a friend's little Beechcraft. He flow low over the coast almost all the way...and we could see literally thousands of BIG sharks swimming the near surf all the way... Ended my career as a surf fisherman...Some of those boogers were TWICE as big as I am...

*"It was the Law of the Sea, they said. Civilization ends at the waterline. Beyond that, we all enter the food chain, and not always right at the top."

​**Hunter S. Thompson*


​


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*12' Tiger at Port Aransas last year.....*



yakfisher said:


> Pretty cool. I havent seen a tiger in years.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Probably came in Caney Creek Cut.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I want NOTHING to do with that creature!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I read something on there that it only pings when the dorsal fin that the tag is on surfaces for enough time to get a lock.


This is correct.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Somebody caught it and it's heading to a deep freeze in Pasadena :slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Somebody caught it and it's heading to a deep freeze in Pasadena :slimer:


Heard from a good source it is heading for Johnny Q's smoker..


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

roundman said:


>


lmao!

"Hand me the shark-repellant Bat Spray!"

I never realized that sharks would explode when you threw them in the water!

Seems that cinematography has made a few strides since then!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous creatures, swam with them in Feb or March in 99 & 2000 off of the Fling or Spree?.
Mating season at Stetson & flower gardens is a blast. Mantas, Hammerheads and Tigers all with no interest in you.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Heard from a good source it is heading for Johnny Q's smoker..


Hey ! It was on Twitter Has to be true !


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shark*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you saying that E. Matty is the deepest bay on the Texas coast?


No, there are two pings inland from the Gulf. One on July 22 in E Matagorda Bay which I did not see until after my post and the latest from August 7th in Matagorda Bay. The one I'm refering to is the one from Matagorda Bay and yes Matagorda Bay is the deepest bay on the Texas coast. The next would be Galveston Bay.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Good thing hardheads*

Don't have teeth like a piranha, all the nervous nancy's would abandon wading in the salt -- - geez its a big fish with TEETH, you are either on top of the food chain or part of it - the reality of saltwater fishing !!! Tigers are caught all the time nearshore along the Texas Coast - likely more than a few "missing" persons reports carried around in ones belly a time or two --

If you will fit in my mouth and I am hungry you may be the main menu - same for Bull Sharks.:ac550:


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've never seen a really big one in Aransas but have seen a lot 5 and 6 footers around the tip of Mud Island where it falls off into the IC. That's really close to Port A so I'm sure there are many big ones in there. The bull shark caught there a few years ago was huge.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

You can download the app here https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/global-shark-tracker/id570772231?mt=8

Pretty cool!


----------

